# Buying out my lease



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Just curious, I have always had 3 year leases. I pay in the mid $400’s for my cars. Now that I am hopefully finalizing my divorce, I am thinking of buying my lease at the end of this month. The car had a 46k sticker price. It’s a 2017 murano platinum. I see they are going for 25-27k used and my buyout is 24k (taxes included). Does anyone have experience with this? Will Nissan negotiate the buyout price? If I take out a 6 year loan, it lowers my payments to $315. Lower payments are the ultimate goal. I could probably get a new lease, but for that lower payment, it would be a totally stripped down version.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

You're willing to drive an older car for 6 years? This is a major change of lifestyle. You've never dealt with older car issues. Still if you have to a Nissan is a good choice. I can't give you more advice I've never had a car less than 5 years old.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I do not think they they will negotiate the price as it should have been part of the initial contract you signed. They might, but given the times we are in, you should be able to negotiate getting into a brand new vehicle with a lower price. They are really desperate for used cars and to sell new ones.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

That buyout price was negotiated when you originally leased the car. Look up your *residual amount*/buyout amount on your contract. In today's market (less inventory) used car prices are running higher than car companies expected 3 years ago when the lease was signed. There is also a buyout fee, (usually around $300 to 500). Research the prices the dealers in your area are asking for your car and compare it to your *residual amount *when making your decision. There are many online resources where you can get an idea of the fair market value. 

Best


----------

